# Questions About Cops



## Boys69 (Aug 13, 2007)

We are all growing outside, and me being new to this, when do they cops fly around looking for crops? Do they use heat guns or something? How can you hide them, and make sure the po-po don't steal your plants? If they do find say about 10 plants do they even bother? and do they just come in and take your plants, or have a steak out, and wait to catch you in the act watering them?

Please as much info as possible, I dont want to get caught or for my plants to get stolen, by the police. 

Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

How spread out are they...or is it one single plot?


----------



## jash (Aug 13, 2007)

they searching with chopers from begging of this month for big grows-10 feet plants,where im living they already busted a 3450 plants grow,another one of 700-they found them cause of plant height and number,dont think that they'll come for 10 plants but you never know..be prudent,you know..better safe than sorry..


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah they just busted a house around here. the whole house was used as a grow room and the back yard.. it was around 5 mill. in crop....


----------



## sap_boy (Aug 13, 2007)

I have only one plant. Should I even be worried about cops? Would they really waste their time on one plant, particularly in New York where it's decriminalized?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 13, 2007)

if your state is decriminalized , i , wouldnt stake a whole lot of worry over 1 plant , they can probably get just as much or more , from some one dealing on the street corner there , i would read what your state laws are  this would be of greater help ..i think stickybudz has a link on all his posts for this  . check it out   it is sticky budz


----------



## walter (Aug 13, 2007)

,, here in norther ontario their was 2 choppers searching 3 years ago for crops ,, now their is 4,, if you grow here the penelty is higher if you grow it than if you deel it ,, when they raid your crop they way the whole plant including roots and estimate how much by gram for 20 dollars how much money the crop was worth street value so just getting busted with like 80 -100 big plants would be close to a 1,000,000 dallar bust so they look for any size crop pretty much starting at 20 plants,, they use heat seeking devices you can plainly see just above or on the landing gear, iv heard growing around cedar trees is the best cuz the oils in ceadar trees put out the same amount of heat that a pot plant will,, their was a bust here in northern ontario a couple years ago that was pretty much the biggest bust in canada they found growers had gone to some effort to plant the marijuana in mounds to make them look like potatoes, and that the crop was meticulously cared for. &#8220;There wasn't a weed in the field.&#8221; OPP and North Bay police officers carried out the raid,dubbed Project Northern Getaway, and found plants in various stages of growth ranging in size from 20 to 60 centimetres. Police say the plants would have had a street value of more than $21 million upon maturity.if you want to read more google ,Q3_2005 web web site opens click Marijuana ,, it was a big bust


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 13, 2007)

glad i dont live in canada :shocked: .............


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is some food for thought? I just read in the paper the other day that where I live they did a fly around and found $2500 worth of plants. This is not a large amount, but they still found them and destroyed the crops. Only 2 people were convicted though when more than 10 crops were found. I think that they have trained eyes under great scopes looking out for this type of thing so it does not matter really how much you are growing unless you are bound by shrubs and other plants that can help hide that of yours. Just be carefull and never take the same path to your crop more than one time in a row if you can help it. and be realy carefull about who you talk about your plants too.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 13, 2007)

What the cops look for in these flyovers is your basic christmas tree shaped plant. Nothing looks like mj but mj from above so it's very easy for them to find. Tying the plants to the ground is a great way to hide them along with spacing them out.


----------

